# Ubuntu - BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) Built-in shell (ash)



## MattP14

Hi,

I'm quite new to Linux, so forgive me if I'm doing something completely idiotic, but I thought I'd try and give it a shot... I’m trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 for desktop. But whenever I boot the disk and select “start or install Ubuntu” it comes up with -

BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) Built-in shell (ash)
Enter ‘help’ for a list of built-in commands.

(initramfs)

What does this mean? I've tried changing the boot options but i can't seem to be able to get around this... where should I go from here?

I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my Dell Inspiron 6400, I've also tried it on a Dell Dimension 5150 and I get the same message. However, when I tried installing it on an extermely old Packard Bell it went straight to the installation screen... 

In the first install menu when I press F1 for help then F5 followed by F7 a part says "Certain DELL machines aic7xxx.aic7xxx=no_probe" 

So I figure it is something to do with Dell's? Any advice?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Deleriux

Press ctrl+alt+f2 / ctrl+alt+f3 / ctrl+alt+f4 

theres probably more info on another tty.


----------



## hal8000

Try what the help screen suggests, at the boot prompt type:

aic7xxx.aic7xxx=no_probe 

this may allow it to work, did Ubuntu load as a live CD?


----------



## MattP14

Cheers for the replies,

Where should I press ctrl+alt+f2 / ctrl+alt+f3 / ctrl+alt+f4? Because I’ve tried pressing them on the main menu and when the BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) Built-in shell (ash) comes up but nothing happens. 

Well it loads onto the Ubuntu main menu page where u can select "Start or install Ubuntu" so I presume it does load as a live CD to this point? 

When I try to add eic7xxx.aic7xxx=no_probe, depending on where I add it into the text it either comes up with a load of meaningless numbers etc, with "kernal panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(104,1)" at the end... or, something like unknown boot option "aic7xxx.aic7xxx=no_probe" ignoring.


----------



## ubli

MattP14 said:


> Hi ... forgive me ... trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 for desktop. ...


So am I. Endeavoring to harness the power of a 64-bit OS. Got it downloaded okay. ubuntu-7.10-alternate-amd64.iso 

MD5 sums checked out. The *.iso burn went well. Burned at slow, turtle slow speed. Installation seems to have worked. Saw many options displayed during installation. Let Ubuntu repartition HardDrive and set up a swap file in addition to a root or main partition. Entered other key information like passwords, etc. Finally it told me it was done installing and was now cleaning up after itself. After that Ubuntu asked me to take the compact disk out of the Sony DVD-RW device, prior to restarting and booting 'your new OS' from the hard drive. Restart went well, Ubuntu displays a boot-up-photo of itself. This last for about 4-5 minutes and then...



> BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) Built-in shell (ash)
> Enter ‘help’ for a list of built-in commands.
> 
> (initramfs)


 So I type help and see a list of approximately 84 commands if you count the bracket "[" and double-bracket"[[." Some commands repeat after the double bracket; like "echo," "false," "pwd," and "true." 

One user above started this thread with the simple question:


> *What does this mean?*


* 

...Followed by another simple question...



I've tried changing the boot options but i can't seem to get around this... where should I go from here?"

Click to expand...

Thought I had read the manual about installation proceedure, but I guess I missed something. I too am hoping for insight. Thank you.

.*


----------



## ubli

Starting to troubleshoot a bit here.

Note this is not a live CD I used. I tried it before with a live CD of Ubuntu 7.10 and got the same open prompt as if it was waiting for me to enter some information. If this was a dos prompt, you would type

c:\windows (hit return and then type) 
win (and the OS would splash its image & boot)

It seems there are many builds for this "Debian 1:1.1.3" or the BusyBox application that my pc is looking at. 

Surely there are some linux users who know what the next step is. 

I am looking for simple line by line info that will help us get the desktop display up.

1) precise_info_here including_spaces
2) second line of info here
3) third line here and so forth
4) positive help please if you know what goes here


If nobody knows the precise info, perhaps they know where we can go to get the heavy juice needed? 

ray:ray:ray: Thanks.ray:ray:ray:​ 

.


----------



## ubli

Found this thread about Initramfs

Also another forum where a user cordially tries to get some assistance on the subject. 

.


----------



## ubli

Gradually it occurs to me, that the linux install is set up to look for a default type of configuration, and to clean up after itself when done. 

I had another OS on my harddisk, wherein, I directed Ubuntu 7.10 to also install. (I had read in the Ubuntu install guide, to setup windows XP first if you are going to run two OS on the same hard drive, because it is sort of bossy about over-writing previous OS during installation.) I had tried to pre-partion my hard drive with another software. Then installed Windows XP on a NTFS partition. (I was wanting to install Win XP on the back of the drive or near the end.) Windows did not recognize my other partitions, and sort of elbowed its way to grabbing 1/4th of the hard drive and would not let me change that or resize or create other partitions during its install. 

Ubuntu installer did let me have some interaction, and although I tried to do what the guides said, for partitioning, I may have ended up with some linux partitions in the 4th and 5th partition slot.

Upon exiting the install, Ubuntu may have written an installation or boot configuration, that sees the 2nd or 3rd partition (by default). (These partitions are free space on my hard drive.) 

Was thinking since I could not move the linux partitions up to 1st, 2rd or 3rd position, I would just leave the free space there, with an eye to install another distribution of Linux next year or when I became comfortable using Ubuntu.

This may be something that is factoring into my getting dropped to the BusyBox stranded at the Initramfs prompt. Ergo, the Ubuntu install not working on first blush. Please note, I did let Ubuntu repartition HardDrive (by default) and it set up a swap file in addition to a root or main partition. Maybe if I could change their sequence and move them up on the hard drive, it would fix the issue?

Would appreciate any solutions or input. Please keep it simple, like line by line as mentioned in the 2nd or 3rd post above. 

Thank you.

.


----------



## ubli

*Installed Systems That Need Adjustment Re: Ubuntu - BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian Mischief)*

.

Being a good soldier, I work in the trenches on the subject. Now delving into Installed Systems That Need Adjustment guide. At initial boot, I have a choice presented that displays my OS bootable options. Windows XP is at the bottom of the list, and it works. The list is 5 lines as follows:

A) Ubuntu 7.10, Kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
B) Ubuntu 7.10, Kernel 2.6.22-14-generic (recovery mode)
C) Ubuntu 7.10, memtest86+
D) Other operating systems:
E) Windows XP 


I highlight line A above, and use "e" key to get into GRUB. GRUB will help edit or modify line A. At the GRUB prompt, the code is much longer in my installation, than in the examples at the Ubuntu tutorial dealing with Boot Options. In the 2 or 3 examples provided there, after the word 'root' is an equal sign, a slash, three letters 'dev,' another slash and four letters 'hda1' ... This section is followed by 'ro quiet splash' or 'ro quiet splash vga=771' or 'ro quiet splash noapic nolapic.' Three examples below:

/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-k7 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-k7 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash vga=771
/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-k7 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash noapic nolapic 


In my installation, I highlighted A above, selected 'e' and then I get the GRUB prompt. Above the GRUB prompt are 4 lines I can edit or modify. They are as follows:

a) root (hd0,4)
b) kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ ro quiet splash
c) initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
d) quiet



Note in my install, there are 28 characters following the _generic root=UUID=_ section, and before _ro quiet splash_. These 28 characters appear to be a random ID of some sort. Perhaps it is a serial number on the harddisk, I do not know. (I will inspect the harddisk later. It could also be associated with the software. Will check the hash mark later as well.) That actual serial number or sequence of numbers and letters and dashes, is not important. What is important is that this random sequence of numbers is in the space, where in the examples, it shows _root=/dev/hda1_. In my install, there is NO _/dev/hda1_. I have made an effort to modify this, but I am not getting a positive result as of yet.

I wonder: If I make a change to line 'A' or 'b' above, do I also need to modify or change line 'B' or 'c' (in the same group)?

Also note in my install, the _vmlinuz_ number is different than in the examples. I extrapolate this means a later version of vmlinuz which is a none issue, so I rule this out during modification and leave it as is, following '_/boot/_' ... However, _*-generic root=*_ does cause me to wonder if this phrase can be replaced with another value (not shown in the examples).

The example page clearly states, those three examples are NOT exhaustive or comprehensive. So I extrapolate, there are possibly thousands of possibilities. Is it possible this last extrapolation is incorrect? Is it possible that there are fewer possibilities, say like, 20 or 30 (vs thousands)?
:wave:​I go back in the trenches now. A good soldier. I work tirelessly. As my feet begin to get cold from the mud, I wonder if anyone has a more comprehensive list? Where would it be?

:wave: 

.


----------



## MattP14

I've literally searched the whole of google and there is no specific answer, perhaps the boots different for different pc's? 

Before I posted my problem on this site I posted it on Ubuntu Launchpad... evidently my problem wasn't solved. Anyway this is the link to it - 

https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/21058


----------



## ubli

.


MattP14 said:


> I've literally searched the whole of google and there is no specific answer, perhaps the boots different for different pc's?
> 
> Before I posted my problem on this site I posted it on Ubuntu Launchpad... evidently my problem wasn't solved. Anyway this is the link to it -
> 
> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/21058



Okay this is good, someone is interacting with you on some of the other variables, other than what is listed on the Boot Options guide, and the Installed Systems That Need Adjustment guide.

I was hoping for more ideas. That guy on the thread you posted, _*marcobra*_ is supposing other ideas for variables in that kernel line of GRUB prompt (ie: lines 'A' and 'b' above).

Imma delve into that later and put those values in and give it a go. But for now, I came across more info, to consider for troubleshooting: This has to do with WindowsDualBoot, which I think may apply to you. I know it applies to me. Let me explain. In that guide, there is a heading titled "Issues with Windows XP and NTFS." This may have to do with using an older version (2005 or prior) of disk partitioning software. These older versions may have worked for many years, but there may be some minor overlooked issue, in the science or practice of disk partitioning, that the older-standard-version of software, just does not address. Your Dell may be a newer model pc, with a newer model motherboard, harddrive, bios, other devices or firmware. Basic drivers and execution files, may be updated since those older-versions of partioning software were released. So repartioning software that is outdated, may work, just not as effeciently for some reason. There may be some critical information that an older software is leaving out, in trying to partition a drive that has windows on it (NTFS partion). The windows install disk (that partitioned my hard disk) has a copyright of 2002.

The solution may be as simple as repartition the harddisk with a more current partioning-software. Ergo, SystemRescueCD. If you check out its opensource download site, you can see the most recent version was released in December 2007. That beats the pants off some of the older re-partioning software, I have been using. My old partioning software, stopped developing sometime between 2002 and 2005. When my old-software stopped being developed, this SystemRescueCD has picked up the slack and continued. You can see its developement has continued from a pause in 2005, all through 2006 and 2007, with nearly a dozen or more improvements between 2006 -2007. 

They may have coded the mysterious part that elludes our understanding. 

Bear in mind, I am searching and grasping for answers at this point. Imma prolly go on irc after the game or in the morning and see if I can hook up with someone who knows this Ubuntu install code, and can provide better insight as to why our installations are being suspended at the Initramfs prompt (as mentioned above in this thread). Rest assured, will post back here if I meet the right person with the right information. I trust you will do the same.

Back now, into the trenches. :wave:




Think I lost my linux desktop somewhere in here.
.​


----------



## ubli

*Eureka!!! Re: Ubuntu - BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) Built-in shell (ash)*



MattP14 said:


> ... I posted my problem on this site, I posted it on Ubuntu Launchpad... This is the link to it:
> 
> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/21058


Your man _*marcobra*_, on that thread, posted the magic variable ... "delete ONLY the "quiet splash --" and add all_generic_ide"

This has worked to free up the installation and put me at the log-in prompt!!!

:smile::smile::smile:Eureka!! Yeah!!! :laugh::grin::laugh: Whoot!!!:laugh::grin::laugh:​
.


----------



## ubli

.
Solution in Review:

Navigate to the GRUB prompt, when starting dual boot. See message 9 above, dated 01-06-2008, 12:01 PM

Take out the 'quiet splash' at the end of line b (above), and in its place
type in 'all_generic_ide' without quotes

ubli







Reference:
https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/21058


.


----------



## ubli

.
Solution in Review:

Navigate to the GRUB prompt, when starting dual boot. See message 9 above, dated 01-06-2008, 12:01 PM

Take out the 'quiet splash' at the end of line b (above), and in its place
type in 'all_generic_ide' without quotes

Then hit return and then chose b-key on my keyboard. This executes a reboot, with the edited or modified information in the line (described above). This brings you to the login-prompt. Enter your passcode and you should see the desktop.

ubli







Reference:
https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/21058


.


----------



## tar2k

Just registered to say a big thanks to Ubli for his posts. I was having the exact same problem on 8.10 with absolutely zero help on the official Ubuntu forums.

Thanks again. ray:


----------

